# Tasty treats from a great BOTL



## jpoc127 (Jan 23, 2020)

I want to thank @Natefiet for sending me this coronavirus care-package. It's immensely appreciated, and I can't wait to pass on the generosity to someone out there who hasn't even had their first cigar. This time next year, I hope to bring as big of a smile to someone's face as this brought to mine.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That might last you till next year! Very nice.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Flavorbomb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Rapid fire.....Good Hit


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

....


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice hit indeed from a stand up BOTL.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Natefiet laid the smackdown, niceee!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice selection, well done


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Awesome

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

jpoc127 said:


> I want to thank @Natefiet for sending me this coronavirus care-package. It's immensely appreciated, and I can't wait to pass on the generosity to someone out there who hasn't even had their first cigar. This time next year, I hope to bring as big of a smile to someone's face as this brought to mine.


Hope you enjoy them bud! Make sure to let us know what you think!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Very tasty looking couple of handfuls.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------

